# Fisch (nicht)Fütterung im Winter?



## HarryFisch (7. Jan. 2018)

Liebe Teichfreunde,
Ich bin ziemlich konfus. Es ist mein erster Winter als Teichbesitzerin, und die Temperatur draussen ist um die 5-8 Grad, im Teich ca. 4-5 Grad. Die Fische schwimmen munter im Teich, wie wenn nichts wäre. Ich habe die Fütterung wie empfohlen eingestellt sobald die Wintertemperaturen einsetzten, jetzt bin ich mir aber nicht sicher. Sollte man, wenn die Fische so fit sind, doch ein wenig Futter einwerfen? Meine Situation ist speziell auch insofern, dass der Teich fast keine Pflanzen hat (wurde im Oktober frisch saniert und die meisten Pflanzen sind rausgenommen wurden). Daher können die Fische nichts selbständig fressen. Ich will die armen Tierchen ja nicht aushungern, aber durch eine Fütterung auch keine Schaden einrichten. Die Pumpe und der Filter wurden vor dem Winter rausgenommen (also keine Wasserzirkulation). Danke jetzt schon für eure Antworten, ich habe lange gegoogelt aber zu dieser Situation keine brauchbaren Antworten gefunden.
Herzliche Grüsse
HarryFisch


----------



## Teichfreund77 (7. Jan. 2018)

Hallo Harry,

wenn die Fisch vor dem Winter gut gefressen haben, dann kommen Sie einige Monate ohne Futter aus.
Wie viel m³ hat denn der Teich? Und wie viele Fische schwimmen ca. dort drinnen.
Unter 12 Grad können die Fische das Futter  nur Schlecht verwerten und brauchen zum Teil mehr Energie auf dieses auf zu nehmen und zu verwerten.
Ohne den Teich zu kennen ist er fast unmöglich einen  gute Antwort zu geben.


----------



## samorai (7. Jan. 2018)

Bitte nicht füttern, nur Luft auf ca 20 cm eingeblasen.


----------



## HarryFisch (8. Jan. 2018)

Vielen Dank für die Antworten! Ich halte mich an die Empfehlungen und füttere die Tiere nicht. @Teichfreund - der Teich ist ca. 80m2, ca. 80 cm tief, und wir haben etwa 30-40 kleine Fische drin.


----------



## center (8. Jan. 2018)

Ich hab auch vor ein paar Tagen etwas reingeworfen, weil es bei uns auch über 10 Grad war und alle wieder oben rumgeschwommen sind.
Wollte keiner so recht was haben.

Ich sag mal so, im Teich ist ja auch noch was essbares drin, da kann man sie auch nicht davon abhalten was zu fressen (wegen der oben beschrieben Thematik Futter schlecht verwerten).

Ich denke die Fisch wissen schon ganz genau, wann sie fressen können und wann nicht.

Ich stell die Fütterung im Herbst auch nicht nach Temperatur ein, man sieht das schon wann sie nicht mehr wollen. Das wird von Tag zu Tag weniger.


----------



## HarryFisch (8. Jan. 2018)

Hallo center, ich habe anfangs Woche ein wenig Flocken reingeworfen, eben genau um zu testen was passiert, und die Fische haben das Futter innert Sekunden weggeputzt. Deshalb war ich verunsichert. Da die Fische aber eigentlich genug Futter bekommen haben im Sommer und Herbst, lasse ich es sein und warte bis Frühling.


----------



## Mushi (8. Jan. 2018)

Selbst bei 4-5 Grad füttere ich die Fische, wenn a) der Filter läuft und b) die Fische das Futter annehmen. Früher stand in den Lehrbüchern 10 Grad, das ist definitiv falsch.

Grüße,
Frank


----------



## tosa (8. Jan. 2018)

wenn die Fische fressen wollen sollte man ihnen auch was anbieten!


----------



## HarryFisch (8. Jan. 2018)

Jetzt bin ich noch mehr konfus....Futter anbieten, solange die Fische fressen möchten, oder doch nicht? Hmmm....


----------



## Mushi (8. Jan. 2018)

So ist es.

Grüße,
Frank


----------



## HarryFisch (8. Jan. 2018)

Hallo Mushi, danke - selbst wenn mein Filter nicht läuft? Riskiere ich da nicht einen verdreckten Teich? Oder soll ich den Filter wieder installieren?


----------



## Mushi (8. Jan. 2018)

Wenn der Filter nicht läuft, dann würde ich es lassen.

Grüße,
Frank


----------



## HarryFisch (8. Jan. 2018)

Danke Frank. Ich lasse es sein, beobachte die Situation und hoffe auf eine Kaltfront, damit die Fische endlich ein wenig Ruhe finden im Teich. Bei uns ist es gerade 12 Grad und sonnig, einfach verrückt. Nochmals herzlichen Dank an alle für eure Hilfe!


----------



## sugger1234 (8. Jan. 2018)

wenn Filter aus, nicht Füttern
sag mal dein Teich hat 50m² und nur 80tief stimmen deine Angaben


----------



## muh.gp (8. Jan. 2018)

HarryFisch schrieb:


> Danke Frank. Ich lasse es sein, beobachte die Situation und hoffe auf eine Kaltfront, damit die Fische endlich ein wenig Ruhe finden im Teich. Bei uns ist es gerade 12 Grad und sonnig, einfach verrückt. Nochmals herzlichen Dank an alle für eure Hilfe!



Die Fische finden keine Ruhe, sondern gehen schlicht und ergreifend in einen Überlebsmodus durch das Sparen von Energie. Wenn deine Angaben zum Teich stimmen, wäre bei 30 Goldfischen eine Ration Futter alle paar Tage gut für die Tiere und bei der Größe des Teichs auch kein Problem wegen der Sch...


----------



## dizzzi (8. Jan. 2018)

Nachdem die Kois etwas munterer wurden und anfingen Algen zu lutschen, habe ich Ihnen ein kleines bisschen Futter gegeben.


----------



## samorai (8. Jan. 2018)

Hallo Harry!
Jedes Jahr stellt sich hier diese Frage auf neuem ein. Sie ist aber sehr allgemein gehalten und Du weißt nicht bei den Antworten was für ein Teich-Halter auf der anderen Seite gerade zu gegen ist, das bringt dich dann natürlich durch einander, denn der eine füttert und der andere nicht.
Jetzt gehst Du von deinen Teich aus aber so laufen nicht alle Teiche im Winter.
Der eine Teich wird abgedeckt, bei dem zweiten Teich wird dazu geheizt und bei dem dritten Teich werden dann beide Maßnahmen verwirklicht.
In diesen Teichen wird dann auch gefüttert, um sicher zu gehen welche Antwort auf Deinen Teich passt musst Du sie Hinterfragen.

Weil das Verdauungssystem bei Fischen etwas anders aufgebaut ist, sie besitzen keinen Magen, spielt sich der Stoffwechsel nur im Darmtrakt ab.
In der kalten Jahreszeit läuft der Stoffwechsel langsamer und es kann ca. bis zu vier Tagen dauern bevor es ausgeschieden wird. Schaft es der Fisch nicht alles zu verdauen kann es zu Gärungen im Darm kommen.

Wenn Du im letzten Jahr immer an ein und die selbe Stelle gefüttert hast, werden die Fische im Frühjahr genau an dieser Stelle wieder um Futter betteln.


----------



## muh.gp (8. Jan. 2018)

Schwimmt ein Fisch aufgrund von zwischenzeitlich gestiegenen Temperaturen jetzt wieder umher um Nahrung zu finden, verbraucht er Energie und geht an seine Reserven. Kommt dann der "echte" Winter und die Temperaturen bleiben, wie 2017 bis Ende April oder darüber hinaus, im Keller wird man an seiner bisherigen Futterstelle eventuell einsame Zeiten erleben. Aber das ist nur meine Meinung. 

Aber letztlich zeigen die Fische hier einen klaren Bedarf für Nahrung an und eine angemessene Fütterung scheint ihnen auch bei nicht vorhandenem Magen, reduzierten Stoffwechsel und drohenden Gärungen wichtig zu sein. Ich denke, dass sie in der freien Natur unter diesen Umständen auch nicht am Futter vorbei schwimmen würden... aber erneut nur meine Meinung.

Geeignetes Futter in sinnvollen Mengen macht übrigens bis 6 Grad Wassertemperatur absolut Sinn und das ist jetzt nicht meine Meinung, sondern die klare Aussage von Tierärzten.. 

z.B.: https://fishcare.de/news/latest-news/winterfuetterung.html

Das Wort Koi kann dabei gerne mit __ Goldfisch ersetzt werden.


----------



## samorai (8. Jan. 2018)

Hallo Holger!
Der Winter 2017 war ein sehr "bescheidener" Winter und die Winterfütterung war hier ein sehr großes Thema im Forum zumal Temperaturen zwischen 15 -18 Grad herrschten.
Selbst ich habe dann __ Reis und Kartoffeln gefüttert, habe mir aber auch jeden Tag den Wetterbericht reingezogen, um zu schauen wann ich die vorläufige Fütterung wieder einstellen muss.
Es war durch aus ein schwieriger Winter, denn noch waren alle Fische (Koi + Goldies ) in einen  guten Zustand über den Winter gekommen.

Bei Deinem Fishcare Beispiel steht unter anderen Zitat; .... wenn die Koi nach Futter betteln.

Ein umher schwimmen ist für mich keine Futter Bettelei.


----------



## muh.gp (8. Jan. 2018)

Hallo Ron,

Sorry, aber das ist Wortklauberei... wenn sie Futter - wie hier geschildert - innerhalb "weniger Sekunden" vertilgen, dann haben sie ein Bedürfnis nach Nahrung... man kann sie natürlich auch betteln lassen... 

Die Hauptaussage des Artikels ist aber, dass ein Fisch auch unter 10 Grad einen Bedarf nach Energie hat. Nur das würde die weit verbreitete Meinung untergraben, dass man ab 10 Grad den Filter ausschaltet, die Fische in den "Winterschlaf" schickt und das Teichhobby von November bis April im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes "auf Eis legt". 

Auch in meinem abgedeckten und heizungstechnisch stabilisierten Teich lasse die Temperatur demnächst für vier bis sechs Wochen auf 6 Grad fallen und stelle die Fütterung nahezu ein. Aber eben nicht für ein halbes Jahr... 

Aber diese Diskussion können wir ewig führen und wir werden kein Ende finden. Meiner Meinung nach sterben im Frühjahr mehr Fische an Energiemangel und dessen Folgen, als das ganze Jahr über wegen __ Parasiten, Viren, Bakterien, usw., nur darüber reden die Betroffenen leider nicht...


----------



## tosa (8. Jan. 2018)

richtig Holger!

Die meisten Fische sterben an EMS und das kommt u.a. durch die Fahrstuhltemperaturen und das leidige: "ich schalte den Filter bei 10 Grad ab!"


----------



## muh.gp (8. Jan. 2018)

samorai schrieb:


> Selbst ich habe dann __ Reis und Kartoffeln gefüttert, habe mir aber auch jeden Tag den Wetterbericht reingezogen, um zu schauen wann ich die vorläufige Fütterung wieder einstellen muss...



Das ist perfekt und der richtige Weg. Teichmanagement endet nicht mit den von Bäumen fallenden Blättern und beginnt mit den ersten Blüten im Frühjahr. Teiche mit Fischbesatz sind ein "Job", der 12 Monate im Jahr durchgeführt werden muss. Und da sind wir uns wohl vollkommen einig...


----------



## Teichfreund77 (8. Jan. 2018)

muh.gp schrieb:


> ch denke, dass sie in der freien Natur unter diesen Umständen auch nicht am Futter vorbei schwimmen würden... aber erneut nur meine Meinung.



In der Natur steht da aber auch kein Mensch und Füttert zu.
Wenn die Fische vorher vor der Futterpause ordentlich gefressen haben können Sie ohne Probleme 4 Monate  Ohne Futter auskommen. 
Wichtig ist die Winterruhe, das heißt nicht am Teich Arbeiten, Füttern, oder zu hohe Temperaturen durch Abdeckung oder Heizung.

Wenn Abdeckung und Heizung dann richtig und die Temperatur über 12 Grad halten und Füttern sowie den Filter laufen lassen.

Das ist meine Meinung zu dem Thema Füttern im Winter.

ABER das liegt ja immer am Teich, den kein Teich ist gleich.
In meinem Naturteich finden die Fische auch noch was zu Fressen bis in den Dezember je nach Temperatur,
In einem Sterilen Koiteich eher nicht.

Eine 100% aussage gibt es wohl nicht, eher Ratschläge und Meinungen.
Deshalb Diskutiere ich hier sehr gerne mit euch und höre mir die Ideen an und Denke auch über die eine oder andere aussage nach.

@Harry wir können dir nur Ideen und Ratschläge geben die dir weiterhelfen können.
Letztendlich musst du die Entscheidung treffen.

PS: ich will endlich Sommer


----------



## muh.gp (9. Jan. 2018)

Teichfreund77 schrieb:


> PS: ich will endlich Sommer



Ein uneingeschränktes PRO! Hier können wir eine gemeinsame Petition starten... 

Beim Rest hätte ich Einschränkungen, die aber wohl den Rahmen sprengen könnten.... aber es ist Winter, also lasst uns über selbigen reden. 

Ich liebe dieses Forum, seine Diskussionen und seine Meinungen, oft kontrovers, aber zu 99% sachlich, daher startete ich mal eines meiner Lieblingsthemen. Ihr wisst, es ist Winter...

Unsere Teiche und Natur. Mit unseren Teiche meine ich in diesem Fall alle, egal ob Naturteich, Gartenteich oder Koiteich. Sobald darin Fische schwimmen, haben sie meiner Meinung nach mit Natur nur noch bedingt etwas zu tun. Denn seien wir doch mal ehrlich, welches unserer Gewässer mit Besatz (okay, setzen wir an dieser Stelle einen kleinen Schwarm __ Moderlieschen, o.ä. in Klammer) ist ohne das Eingreifen des Teichbesitzers überlebensfähig ist? Wie lange funktionieren unsere "Pfützen" im Sommer ohne Filter oder Belüftung? Wie lange überleben die Fische in unseren Teichen, die im Vergleich mit der Natur alle überbesetzt sind, von den "natürlichen" Ressourcen und ohne unsere Futterzugaben?

Selbst in Japan in den Mundponds, wo 30, 40, 50 oder auch 100 Koi in Millionen von Litern Wasser in Fußballfelder groben Teichen schwimmen, ist eine Zufütterung erforderlich. Dort wo der Boden verschlammt ist und Kleinstlebewesen in Unmengen vorhanden sind...

Und dann kommt der Winter. Die Fische fahren ihren Stoffwechsel herunter und können in diesen riesigen japanischen Teichen überleben, da diese mit ihrer Größe eben doch noch die erforderliche Menge an natürlicher Nahrung enthalten. Vor allem Elterntiere werden so überwintert, sozusagen das Kapital jeder Koifarm, also spricht eigentlich nichts gegen eine kalte Überwinterung. Aber... die Fische überwintern in kleinen Seen, die der Natur schon recht nahe kommen und der Winter in Japan ist für gewöhnlich zwar deutlich kälter wie hierzulande, aber auch kürzer.

Nun kommen wir daher, wir schmeißen unseren Fischen den Sommer über das Futter in den Teich, gewöhnen sie an diesen Zustand, machen sie sozusagen "abhängig". Wir filtern ihr Wasser, saugen den Schlamm ab, bekämpfen die Algen und füttern sie weiter. Wir freuen uns, dass an unserem Teich __ Libellen __ fliegen, __ Molche leben und hier und da ein Frosch quakt (oder besser nicht... ). Dann nennen wir das "natürlich" oder zumindest "naturnah". Sicherlich irgendwie zurecht, aber würden wir nicht mit Futter, Filter und Luft eingreifen, wäre dieses feine, aber eben auch sehr kleine Ökosystem mit seinem vollkommen unnatürlichen Besatz binnen Wochen und Monaten dem Untergang geweiht. Also greifen wir ein in unserer beschauliches, natürliches, aber eben künstlich erschaffenes und gesteuertes biologisches System.

Und dann kommt der Winter. Und wir schalten bei 10 oder 12 Grad den Filter ab. Ohne Filter darf auch nicht gefüttert werden, also setzen wir unsere Fische mal kurz auf "Entzug". An den Teich gehen wir trotzdem, schauen ob die "Natur" läuft. Anfangs kommen die Fische hoch, sie sind es ja auch nicht anders gewohnt, aber wir bleiben hart. Ab 10 Grad wird nicht mehr gefiltert, also auch nicht gefüttert. Irgendwann bleiben sie unten, wozu auch hochkommen, zumal die Kraft ausgeht. Hinzu kommt, dass die Fische trotzdem einen Stoffwechsel haben, trotzdem Schadstoffe produzieren (übrigens auch bei 4 Grad...), aber das ignorieren wir gerne, denn im Winter, da ist unser Teich ja Natur. Und in der Natur gibt es keine Abdeckung, es gibt keine Filter und schon gar keine Heizung... also passt doch alles...

Was meiner Meinung dabei aber vergessen wird, ist eben der Sommer, denn da geht es auch nicht ohne unser Zutun. In der Natur sind die richtigen Teiche oder Seen riesengroß, ein paar Tage mit zweistelligen Temperaturen und Sonnenschein werden nicht dafür sorgen, dass ein See plötzlich um ein paar Grad wärmer wird, genauso lassen zwei Nächte mit Frost die Wassertemperaturen nicht um mehrere Grade absacken. Und selbst wenn, dann haben wir in Seen eben tatsächlich Wasserschichten, in unseren Teichen dagegen eher nicht. Und Futter gibt es dort auch wirklich, denn der Boden ist schlammig, von Kleinstlebewesen bewohnt und es reicht, um durch den Winter zu kommen, denn in Millionen Litern Wasser und auf hunderten Quadratmetern Boden leben im Verhältnis ungefähr soviel Fische wie in unseren Teichen.

Zum Abschluss mache ich mal eine kleine Rechnung auf: wenn ich im Sommer z.B. 200 Gramm Futter (nur um irgendeine Zahl zu nennen) in den Teich werfe und davon ausgehe, dass die Fische im Winter bzw. in dem Temperaturbereich zwischen 6 und 10 Grad noch rund 10% davon für Ihre Energieversorgung benötigen, glaubt jemand, dass sein Teich in der Lage ist jeden Tag diese Menge an Nahrung bzw. Nährstoffen zu "produzieren"? Also 20 Gramm an Tag? Schon mal einen Wasserfloh gewogen?   

Wie eingangs erwähnt, dies ist meine Philosophie, die darauf beruht, dass ich eine Verantwortung gegenüber den Lebewesen in meinem Gewässer habe. Ich habe viel darüber gelesen, viele verschiedene Meinungen gehört, viel diskutiert, aber letztlich ist es die Praxis und die eigene Erfahrung, die diesen, meinen Weg bestätigt. Im ersten Jahr als Teichbesitzer hatte ich zwar abgedeckt, aber folgte der "Winter-Fastenzeit"- und "Filter aus"-Philosophie, im Frühjahr holte ich dann meinen kräftigsten und größten Koi aus dem Teich. Mit abstehenden Schuppen und ohne Kraft. Es waren sechs Wochen harte Arbeit mit Quarantänebecken im Keller, mit täglichen Wasserwechseln, aufsalzen, langsamen Temperaturerhöhungen und Stunden der Beobachtung und des Bibbern, bis er wieder die Kurve kriegte. Seinerzeit habe ich noch mehr gelesen und für mich beschlossen, dass ich dies nicht mehr erleben und es viel mehr meinen Fischen nicht zumuten möchte. Sie haben es einfach verdient, das man sich zwölf Monate um sie kümmert und nicht nur dann, wenn es im Sommer auch für einen selbst angenehm ist...

So, dass war mein (mitunter sicherlich etwas wirrer) Beitrag zum Winter. Wer noch nicht eingeschlafen ist, dem wünsche ich eine gute Nacht, dem Rest einen schönen Schlaf und morgen hoffentlich Essen auf dem Tisch... wer lebt schon gerne 4 Monate ohne Frühstück... 

Zuletzt. Ja, ich bin koi- und teichverrückt und ich stehe dazu!


----------



## center (9. Jan. 2018)

Bei der ganzen Diskussion werd ich wohl mal in den Teich springen und dem Fisch bei 2 Grad sagen das er jetzt da nicht an der Teichwand rumknabbern darf.
Wie schon geschrieben, lass ich meine Fischis das selbst entscheiden. Wenn sie wieder mal durch die hohen Temperaturen rumschwimmen, schmeiss ich 2-3 Krümel rein. Wenn sie gefressen werden, gibts ein paar mehr. Wenn nicht kescher ich die Krümel auch wieder raus.
Aber meist wollen sie nix, auch wenn sie zur Fütterungsstelle geschwommen kommen, lassen sie es liegen.


----------



## Teichfreund77 (9. Jan. 2018)

Erfahrungen ist wohl das Stich Wort.
Jeder macht seine eigenen oder nimmt die von anderen an.
Mein Teich läuft im Winter ab unter 6 Grad Ohne Filter und ohne zu füttern schon seit 1983, ob dort mal ein Fisch das Zeitliche gesegnet hat kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.
In den letzten Jahren auf jeden Fall nicht.


----------



## muh.gp (9. Jan. 2018)

Teichfreund77 schrieb:


> Mein Teich läuft im Winter ab unter 6 Grad Ohne Filter und ohne zu füttern...



Das ist eine sinnvolle Vorgehensweise und 6 Grad auch eine gute Hausnummer. Ich erschrecke nur immer, wenn bei unter 10 Grad im Herbst nicht mehr gefüttert wird und dann erst wieder ab 10 Grad im Frühjahr. Wenn das dumm läuft, sitzen die Fische ein halbes Jahr auf dem Trockenen... nicht gut!


----------



## muh.gp (11. Jan. 2018)

Kleiner Nachschlag, weil es so gut passt. Link von gestern:

https://fishcare.de/news/latest-news/2017q4/frage-zur-winterfuetterung.html


----------



## Michael H (11. Jan. 2018)

Morsche
Ich hab einen Teil die Fressen und einen Teil Koi die nicht Fressen .
Solange die Fressen wird bei mir auch gefüttert an und zu .

Basta .......


----------



## koiteich1 (11. Jan. 2018)

Michael H schrieb:


> Ich hab einen Teil die Fressen und einen Teil Koi die nicht Fressen .



und bei mir fressen die alle 
Da ich nicht unter 8° komme wird den ganzen Winter über täglich gefüttert.


----------



## Kleene (12. Jan. 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

Wir haben uns gerade ein Haus gekauft und im Garten befindet sich ein Teich mit ein paar Gold(?)fischen.

Der vorherige Besitzer meinte der Teich wäre schon winterfest gemacht und ich brauche nichts machen und nicht füttern.

Nun hängen da aber nach ziemlichem Sturm und langem Regen viele braune Pflanzen drin. Fressen das die Fische oder muss ich ihnen etwas anderes geben? Wenn ja, was?
Hätten die Pflanzen entfernt werden müssen? Ich hab gelesen man solle jetzt nichts machen, um die Fische nicht zu erschrecken. Aber sie schwimmen immer mal rum und berühren auch mal die Oberfläche. Woher weiß ich, ob sie in der Winterruhe sind?

Fragen über Fragen... Aber seit ich die Beiträge durchgelesen habe, bin ich noch unsicherer...

Gruß,
Die Kleene


----------



## Tottoabs (13. Jan. 2018)

Kleene schrieb:


> Nun hängen da aber nach ziemlichem Sturm und langem Regen viele braune Pflanzen drin.


Du kannst mal die braunen Pflanzen entfernen aber am besten als eine Aktion und nicht jeden Tag ein Paar. Ist in der Natur auch mal so das eine Ente über den Köpfen landet oder sonst etwas ist. Nur wenn du dauern im Teich rum rührst im Winter ist es so das die Fische viel Energie verbrauchen, welche die nicht so schnell wieder gewinnen, weil kaum gefressen wird. Auch die Verdauung kaum arbeitet. Mach mal ein paar Bilder von deinem Teich und von möglicherweise auch von den Fischen und stelle die hier rein.
Wenn das ein Bewachsener eingefahrener Teich mit einigen Pflanzen ist brauchst du fast nix machen. Auch nicht Füttern.
Schau in diesem Jahr was für Pflanzen auftauchen, lese bisschen im Forum dann erst im nächstenjahr gemäß deinen Vorstellungen ändern oder auch nicht.

Meine Großen intressiert es kaum, wenn ich mal am Teich etwas mache, weil die das kennen.

Bezüglich Winter:
Nicht auf das Eis gehen, wenn noch welches kommt und Löcher macht man in das Eis mit heißem Wasser. 
Ein Loch sollte immer irgendwo im Eis bleiben. Geht auch mit so Eisfreihalter:
( https://www.hornbach.de/shop/Eisfre...html?WT.srch=1&WT.mc_id=DE_P_PLA_BI_279170410 ) 
bei geringem Frost oder besser mit Luft:
( https://www.westfalia.de/shops/gart...6a7c68763c&utm_source=bing&utm_content=Garten )
( https://www.westfalia.de/shops/gart...6a7c68763c&utm_source=bing&utm_content=Garten )
Mal so eine kurzzeitige Eisschicht über eine Woche macht keine Probleme. Bie längerem Frost muss man aber reagieren oder man hat so Eisfreihalter schon Schwimmen. Luft brauch man ja erst anschließen, wenn es begint unter dem Eisfreihalter zu zu frieren. 
Die Biester am besten irgenwo fest binden (Ruhig durch den Deckel). Ersten frieren die sonst mittem im Teich fest, wo man nicht ran kommt und zweiten klaut der Wind die Teile. Mir ist der so fest sitzende Deckel vor zwei Jahren auf nimmer wiedersehen weg geflogen.


----------



## Kleene (13. Jan. 2018)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Mach mal ein paar Bilder von deinem Teich und von möglicherweise auch von den Fischen und stelle die hier rein.



Anbei ein paar Bilder. Leider bekomme ich die Fische nicht besser drauf...


----------



## Kleene (29. Jan. 2018)

Gestern war nun endlich mal der Teich dran. Vor allem die Grasnarbe, die in den Teich gewachsen ist, wurde mal großzügig entfernt.



Tottoabs schrieb:


> Die Biester am besten irgenwo fest binden (Ruhig durch den Deckel).


 Deckel und Eisfreihalter sind festgebunden


----------



## Tottoabs (29. März 2018)

Kleene schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 194970


Da ist der Teich auf einmal viel größer geworden.
Besorge Dir mal einen Zollstock und versuche die Tiefe zu ermitteln. Fische scheinen ja gut durch den Winter gekommen zu sein.
GGf. darfst du jetzt auch mal sparsam Füttern. ....... Alles was nicht in 10-15 Minuten weg gefressen ist war zu viel, sagt man.


----------



## Kleene (29. März 2018)

Da der Teich weiterhin Wasser verloren hat, sind wir auf “Fehlersuche“ gegangen. Haben noch jede Menge stellen gefunden, wo sich Garten und Teich vereint haben. Haben alles sorgsam entfernt.
Nun ist der Teich noch mal größer und tiefer.

Die Fische sind vor allem bei schönem Wetter putzmunter und auf Futtersuche - sieht für mich als Nimmersatt zumindest so aus 
Hab dann mal ganz wenig gefüttert und die Fische scheinen verzogen zu sein... 
Die Blättchen fressen sie sofort; die Sticks erst, wenn es nichts anderes mehr gibt. Aber sie fressen immer brav auf.


----------

